# 6-17



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

went fishing Sunday, decided to go to a bay that i have not fished in 3 years, and only fished this bay one time that year. i looked for the spot that i made but it was way overgrown with briar and a tree uprooted and was laying across it. so i had to do a little searching and found a spot close by. hacked away some brush and was in business. this girl hit at 1:30 am.
35 lbs.


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Nice fish man!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Desode (Apr 3, 2009)

Beautiful Fish ! Congrats ! Did you giver her a kiss before you sent her on her way ? LOL


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I hope all the young catmen are paying attention.
Hard work and concentration do pay off!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

katfish said:


> I hope all the young catmen are paying attention.
> Hard work and concentration do pay off!


I would be alot further behind this sport if it wasn't for Robby giving so much information, I have learned alot from katfish.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Big brute there!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

And the Duck Quacks again! Nice job


----------



## freedomsoldier86 (Jul 23, 2011)

Very nice fish

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

